# General > Farming & Crofting >  Regenerative Crofting in Caithness - Support Network?

## Mackerel

"Regen Ag" has become an annoyingly trendy term, but some of us have been doing it for a while.
There is scepticism from the old school who think it belongs to Countryfile and hobby farmers, but some people are waking up to potentially large cost reductions and increasing profit margins, never mind the ecology behind it.
Is anyone out there in Caithness or Sutherland interested in an informal network?  My missus and I are tinkering away on our own, reading about case histories down south, mostly irrelevant arable situations, but it would be good to see and hear what like-minded crofters and small farmers are up to in the North.
We are less than 50 acres, mostly permanent grass; habitat mosaic, AECS, very low numbers of native cattle and primitive sheep.
Post or PM if you are trying to restore life to the soil, diversity to the sward, health to the stock, and to bring back the birds, bugs and beasties.  And you are trying to do it without ploughing, synthetic fertilisers, pesticides, herbicides and pre-emptive blanket medication.

----------


## sheepdogman

Sounds like organic farming you are trying to create

----------


## Mackerel

Big overlap with organic principles, certainly.
But I only had one reply to my post, so either the regenerative movement is passing Caithness by, or maybe we all just prefer to plough our own furrow up here!

----------

